# is my vizsla pregnant



## DragonTheRevolutionary

we mated her with a male 9 weeks ago so that would make her 9 weeks pregnant, she's fat but not as fat as most i've seen in pictures, we want to take her to the vet but right now my parents don't have the money(just this week) i've felt very subtle kicks but can't be certain, her nipples are pretty big but still don't look big as pictures i've seen, can someone help me figure this out, is she pregnant with one or two pups???


----------



## gunnr

One or two pups??? Uhm.... It could be quite a few more than that. Absent of the Vet, you'll just have to wait for more concrlusive outward signs, but you might start researching Whelping pads and boxes. ,


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary

yeah a welping box is a must, i might ask my dad to help me make one over the weekend since he thinks she's pregnant too, i did research and they said for young females its normal to have small liters for their first pregnancy, so i'm keeping my fingers crossed ;D


----------



## that_girl

One of the last litters at the kennel I worked at for a first time female was 8. I've never seen less than 4.

And I'm sorry, but if your parents can't afford an office visit to the vet to see if your dog is preggo, then you really have no business breeding dogs. What happens when a pup gets stuck in the birth canal and she needs an operation? Are they going to afford that? What about the puppy check ups and shots?


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary

that_girl said:


> One of the last litters at the kennel I worked at for a first time female was 8. I've never seen less than 4.
> 
> And I'm sorry, but if your parents can't afford an office visit to the vet to see if your dog is preggo, then you really have no business breeding dogs. What happens when a pup gets stuck in the birth canal and she needs an operation? Are they going to afford that? What about the puppy check ups and shots?


ok i wasn't clear, we love our dogs a lot and if they were in any life threatening danger we would all cut off a limb to save their lives(maybe just me but you get the picture) and ofcourse we will give the puppies checkups and all their shots, we do everything above and beyond to make our dogs as happy and healthy, now we are a bit short on cash but Lili&Tobi come first, BUUUUUT, if i want to comfirm lili's pregnancy we have to go to the vet, he checks her up and says "yeah she's pregnant" or "no she's not" now i have to pay him 50 bux for that, no thanks, anyways i've already have been giving lili the right amount of nutrition for her and her pups in her belly , saying this i am 97% sure shes pregnant, i've seen vizslas giving birth and know what to expect and i've read what i need to be ready for, don't worry ....i got this, thanks for caring thou i can tell you care about vizslas and dogs in general as i do 8)


----------



## barrel browner

??? any new signs??? ??? bet ya soooooooo excited!


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary

OMG YES, well so far i've been the only one to feel their kicks, everyone else is sceptical, i felt them thou and it feels amazing, i think she might deliver later next week or the week after, but don't worry i'll be watching her like a hawk, i'm feeding her well and am making sure she doesn't get hurt or anything, if it really does happen i promise to post pics, oh the owners that sold us lili&tobi (my dad's cousins) are coming over and they're going to check her out, if anyone will know about pregnant vizslas its them


----------



## barrel browner

sounds like you ve got it all covered!
keep us posted!


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary

my dad wants me to show him pictures of a whelping box so he can make one for lili, now its gonna be hard to convince her to sleep in it


----------



## barrel browner

good luck they can be stubborn little blighters sometimes... more so if she s pregnant!


----------



## Sahara

When my lab got pregnant several years ago we started putting her food and water in her whelping box about two weeks before she was due. When we were a week away, we tossed an old blanket in there as well. I wasn't home when she started delivering, but a room mate was. He called me to come home and told me she had gone in there on her own before she started delivering. The main thing is for lili to feel comfortable in the box before it is time for her to deliver. Congrats on the pregnancy.


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary

thank you, i'll be sure to try that as soon as we build the box, i also had the idea of putting her little pillow bed inside of it so she wouldn't feel too strange


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary

we took Lili to the vet and even HE couldn't tell if she was pregnant, he said he has a feeling she's not but he's not 100% sure so we have to wait till we give her some shots


----------

